# Nothin but class



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@TheGentlemansLifestyle kicked in my door on this one..Damn brother I can't say thanks enough









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> @TheGentlemansLifestyle kicked in my door on this one..Damn brother I can't say thanks enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy brother :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@TheGentlemansLifestyle definitely knows how to make the Mailmen shudder..dang Bro impressive Bomskie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> @TheGentlemansLifestyle definitely knows how to make the Mailmen shudder..dang Bro impressive Bomskie!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent all 3 of these on the same day...you should have seen me at the post office with like 5 lbs of pipe tobacco in zip lok baggies HAHA


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Time for a trip to the Mason jar store @UBC03!

Great hit @TheGentlemansLifestyle! Well done!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Time for a trip to the Mason jar store @UBC03!
> 
> Great hit @TheGentlemansLifestyle! Well done!


Ha! If it didn't cost me $7000 to ship it in the mason jars for all you gents I would have. You have no idea how many I've had to wash out and sanitize because of you 3 :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Time for a trip to the Mason jar store @UBC03!
> 
> Great hit @TheGentlemansLifestyle! Well done!


I bought 6 dozen last fall when they went on sale..just in case lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Charles @TheGentlemansLifestyle has been kicking doors all across the country!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Charles @TheGentlemansLifestyle has been kicking doors all across the country!


Kickin in doors and takin names >


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

a bag of brown STUFF is on fire at the front door LOL great hit


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Kicking some butts around here lately. Yet another great hit man.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

